# How to heat the squatt?



## punk202 (Nov 19, 2022)

Greeting! _Many sorry_, if I post on the wrong board.
How to heat the squatt??? It is winter o'ready, and even though it's warmer inside than outside (we have _very _few holes in the building), it's still uncomfortable because of cold, not even speaking about how it feels without jackets on! How to heat the squatt though?

Big fire ain't an option (ex. campfire, burn barrel), 'cause the smoke will either expose our squat _(unfortunately it's in the middle of the city, and in Finland abandoned houses get dismantled by the government REALLY easily)_, or, if we try to keep it inside more or less, kill our lungs.
Heater is 50/50 option, 'cause to get electricity we need to steal it from the electric grid, which is possible, but also exposing us (especially if we use that option a lot). I've tried to use it once, but it didn't heat the room well.
Chemical reactions???? No idea about this one, sound VERY expensive & complicated
Candels, "heat catchers", etc.: works 50/50 like SHIT. maybe there is a way to use "small fire" more effective?
huh??
You have any ideas, friends?
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Barf (Nov 19, 2022)

Would kerosene or some other gas be an option?

I remember going into a few abandos in Philly that obviously had people living upstairs. Glad I never ran into any of those people. 

That actually sounds like it‘d be a good thread topic. 

Anyway, I digress. Best of luck to you and keep us posted.

love,
barf


----------



## Dmac (Nov 20, 2022)

Propane heater? There are many different types and would be easy to heat up a room or two, depending on the size.


----------



## Tony G (Nov 20, 2022)

Dmac said:


> Propane heater? There are many different types and would be easy to heat up a room or two, depending on the size.



yeah two or three should work'


----------



## MichelleA66 (Nov 20, 2022)

Dmac said:


> Propane heater? There are many different types and would be easy to heat up a room or two, depending on the size.



Yes, a propane Buddy Heater. If you could get a 20 pound (9+ kg) propane tank, it will keep you warm for quite some time if used sparingly. If they get tipped or knocked over, they have a nice safety feature that shuts it off immediately to prevent a fire.


----------



## MetalBryan (Nov 21, 2022)

Don't try to heat the squat - try to stay comfortable enough to sleep. I think the technique is called "hot tent" on youtube but basically you setup a tent in your space and cover it in blankets. You should find a flower-pot heat catcher effective in this small space.


----------



## bellavesus (Nov 23, 2022)

Ive squatted in philly in the winter, among other places. Definitely cover all openings with fabric, carpet etc to isolate smaller areas is a good idea- the "tent" method above works great, can use tarps/vinyl sheeting cut and stapled to fit. Propane heaters are good, 2nd on the lil buddy style/catalytic heaters as they dont need venting so will not kill you with the offgas, but you have to source propane- or pirate, same as electricity. A small woodstove with a tall enough stack (run through a window opening) will emit very little to no smoke after initial firing if wood is dry, such as pallet pieces. Candles are last resort as you have discovered but as a low budget heat/light source. Its crucial you seal up the area (see above) and safety risk is increased with an open flame and flammable materials like most sleeping gear. Ive found a steady mix of dance tunes will keep me warm and upbeat even in the darkest days, just need speakers ha ha.


----------



## hoebosto (Nov 27, 2022)

punk202 said:


> Greeting! _Many sorry_, if I post on the wrong board.
> How to heat the squatt??? It is winter o'ready, and even though it's warmer inside than outside (we have _very _few holes in the building), it's still uncomfortable because of cold, not even speaking about how it feels without jackets on! How to heat the squatt though?
> 
> Big fire ain't an option (ex. campfire, burn barrel), 'cause the smoke will either expose our squat _(unfortunately it's in the middle of the city, and in Finland abandoned houses get dismantled by the government REALLY easily)_, or, if we try to keep it inside more or less, kill our lungs.
> ...


----------



## hoebosto (Nov 27, 2022)

Heater buddy runs on propane and has always done the trick for me!


----------



## TheTexasRoadrunner (Nov 28, 2022)

If you can get some card board and cover all the remaining holes. The less holes the less cold drafs coming in. Also as some.one mentioned getting gas heaters would be better if you don't wanna mess.up your lungs tho I'd make sure there's a way to let air in and out . Reason being , carbon monoxide. As a former fire fighter with the sqauts I go to I always try to fire proof my areas as much as possible


----------



## 00kissmarrykick00 (Dec 8, 2022)

I'm trying to figure out how to heat my camper and I was discouraged from using a Mr Buddy heater because it can run propane very quickly. Not to assume your budget. If you can afford the propane, go for it. Depending on how much you use it, it might not even be a lot.

Covering up all the holes to prevent a draft is very helpful!


----------



## Voidcreep (Dec 11, 2022)

punk202 said:


> Greeting! _Many sorry_, if I post on the wrong board.
> How to heat the squatt??? It is winter o'ready, and even though it's warmer inside than outside (we have _very _few holes in the building), it's still uncomfortable because of cold, not even speaking about how it feels without jackets on! How to heat the squatt though?
> 
> Big fire ain't an option (ex. campfire, burn barrel), 'cause the smoke will either expose our squat _(unfortunately it's in the middle of the city, and in Finland abandoned houses get dismantled by the government REALLY easily)_, or, if we try to keep it inside more or less, kill our lungs.
> ...



Someone might have mentioned it already but I know we have a group in the states making these heaters for the homeless. Their fairly cheap and I've heard they work surprisingly well. I'll try and attach the PDF of the blueprint and if your willing to use wood (I know you said smokes a no no) I'm not sure on how much smoke it produces but I'll als attach a file on a rocket mass heate\stove.


----------

